# Soil results are in - Centipede



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Finally got the Soil Results today for my yard (Centipede). Looks better than I thought considering I've never done anything to my yard.

How bad is the "high" PH etc? Any input besides what Clemson wrote?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have similar ph and I am about to treat it with pelletized sulfur. 0.2 lbs per 10 square feet to bring it to 6.0, roughly.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

tiger 90 sulfur @ site one is great. I'm getting ready to apply some soon. My ph is around 7.2


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bigmks said:


> tiger 90 sulfur @ site one is great. I'm getting ready to apply some soon. My ph is around 7.2


https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/changing-the-ph-of-your-soil/

I'd go for 6.0 - split the difference between 7.0 and 7.5 for the start pH.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

This is going to take awhile to bring it down to 6.0. I''m not sure of the yearly max on applying, but I do know you don't want to apply anything more than 5lbs per K.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

We will find out shortly - I put out 1.3 lbs for like 60 square feet lol


----------

